# Article about hunters and fishers



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

You'll likely have to cut and paste this in your browser, but it is a good article.

http://www.utahbusiness.com/parser.php? ... le_id=6590


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice to see some positive publicity about us for once. Thanks for sharing. :wink:


----------

